#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-25
<mehmetali> ksoftirqd/7'nin sürekli çalışmasına neden olan sorunu nasıl bulabilirim?
<hltman> selam
<hltman> online olan var mı acaba?
<Blaguvest> selam hltman
<hltman> selam Blaguvest
<hltman> bayadır ubuntu kullanmıyordum
<hltman> en son 7.04 falan kullanmıştım sanırsam
<hltman> exchange mail hesabımı ayarlayamadım
<hltman> evolution alternatifi bir uygulama var mı acaba?
<Blaguvest> bende yeni basladim cok hosuma gitti
<hltman> gayet güzel, ama görüntü dandik
<Blaguvest> ubuntu kulllanicisi olucam sanirim kisa zamanda bende
<hltman> acaba bişeyleri kuramadı mı
<hltman> ol tabii, adobe uygulamalarını kullanmak zorunda olduğum için mecbur win kullanıyordum
<hltman> ama bugün şans eseri birkaç uygulamanın çalıştırılabildiğini görüp windows installer ile kurdum tekrar
<Blaguvest> hltman,  http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Evolution_Ayarlar%C4%B1_%28Gmail,_Hotmail_ve_Yahoo%29
<Blaguvest> wiki ye goz at
<hltman> exchange kullanıyorum
<hltman> sunucu exchange 5.5 çalıştırıyor, connector sadece 2000 ve 2003 destekliyor diyor
<hltman> alternatif bulmam lazım.
<hltman> acemi:  buralarda mısın?
<Blaguvest> ubuntu  kaci kullaniyorsun?
<hltman> 10.04
<Kartagis> thunderbird
<Syswork> selamlar
<wingless> selam
<Syswork> naber wingless ?
<wingless> iyidir Syswork sağol, senden?
<Syswork> teşekkür ederim ben de iyiyim
<Syswork> eduroam hakkında bilgi sahibi olan var mı ? :s
<Fatih_M> merhaba
<Fatih_M> 192.168.2.20 ile 192.168.002.020
<cylonmath> slmlar
<otobus> selam
<cylonmath> as
<sg|> herkese selam
<Fatih_M> a.s sg|
<sg|> bu ssh tunnel yaptikdan sonra mesela browser da proxy ayarlarina localhost ve ssh tunnel port u ile ayni yapinca proxy islemi goruyor dimi bir nevi ?
<wingless> evet
<sg|> onun mesela ssh tunnel kurmadan direk socks proxy server kurup baglanti saglanirsa  farki varmi ?
<sg|> browser acisindan bir fark
<wingless> bildiğim kadarıyla yok
<sg|> himm tavsiye edebileceginiz socks proxy server varmi
<sg|> tek kullanici icin
<wingless> ssh -D :)
<sg|> basit birsey isimi gorur
<sg|> her seferinde ssh baglanti yapmak zor oluyor
<sg|> ben sadece belirli sayfalara girdigimde socks proxy kullanmak istiorum
<sg|> socks proxy server kurmam lazim yane
<sg|> tavsiyesi olan ?
<sg|> https://gorgulu.com.tr:8443
<sg|> girebilen varmi
<sg|> connection timeout aliyorum devamli turkiyeden bakabilecek birisi varmi acaba baglanti kurabiliyormu ?
<mehmetali> sg|: plesk'e mi girmek istiyorsun
<sg|> evet
<mehmetali> http://gorgulu.com.tr:8880
<sg|> calismiyor
<sg|> tomcat var orda
<sg|> mehmetali birsey daha sorucam simdi ekli olan bir domainime ayri bir username pass acip ona sadece o domainin plesk kontrolunu acmak istioyrum
<sg|> bu mumkun du sanirim ama nasil ?
<mehmetali> domain sayfasında o domaini seeçip assign new domain user'ı seçerek oluyor
<mehmetali> ama version farklılıkları olabilir
<sg|> control paneline access saglayinca user pass i nerden bilicez anlamadim onu iste
<mehmetali> client içinde new client
<sg|> plesk 8.3
<sg|> client bile yok
<mehmetali> dedicated sunucu mu yoksa host mu?
<sg|> host
<mehmetali> host olarak kullanmadım hiç dedicated olarak anlatıyordum
<SuRviv0R> Selamlar
<adil> as
<barisubuntu> merhabalar herkese
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-26
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<Kartagis> selam ruhisigi
<s0u][ight> sonunda multitouch :)
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> uzak masa ustü baglantısı yapmak istiyorum
<genctelefon> Vinagre ile
<genctelefon> win xp baglanamıyorum
<acemi> vinagre ne? rdesktop gibi birsey mi
<genctelefon> uzak masa ustü görüntüleyici
<acemi> ubuntuda mi calisiyor
<genctelefon> acemi senin bir önerin varmı
<genctelefon> vinegre ubuntuda geliyor
<genctelefon> gnome bileşeni
<acemi> windows tarafinda bir sey kurman gerekiyor mu
<genctelefon> yok win uzak masa ustunu aktif ettim
<genctelefon> win makineler bir birine baglanıyor
<acemi> hmm standart yontemi kullaniyor yani. oyleyse 3389. portu yonlendirdin mi routerdan
<genctelefon> yönlendirdim
<acemi> ayni agda misiniz
<genctelefon> evet
<acemi> rdesktop vardi, onunla denedin mi
<genctelefon> uç birimmi çalışıyordu rdesktop
<genctelefon> hatırlayamadım
<acemi> vinagre window uzaktan yonteimi desteklemiyormus ki
<acemi> yuklersen menuye gelir veya grdesktop yukle
<acemi> grdesktop yuklersen is bitiyor
<genctelefon> günçelleme birikmiş
<genctelefon> indiriyorum
<genctelefon> diş kaynakmı bu program
<genctelefon> saol
<genctelefon> güzel programa benziyor
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> yerel makinedeki klosörü nasıl uzak makineye ekleriz
<acemi> ikisi de linux ise sshfs
<genctelefon> yok baglandıgım xp
<genctelefon> uzak masa ustü
<acemi> samba ile
<genctelefon> uzak masa üstü
<genctelefon> rgdesktop ta
<ayhan> ubuntu-tr sitesine giremiyorum benden mi kaynaklanıyor sitede mi sorun var?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-27
<pajero> kabloyu takınca kablosuz kendini devre dışı bırakıyor
<pajero> karşılaşan varmı bununla
<acemi> gateway problemi
<pajero> fiziksel olarak kapanıyor
<McQueen> selam ahali...
<datalay> hayirli mesailer
<tayfun> seo yarışması düzenledim ^^
 * otobus bye
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-28
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm
<tulliana> ubuntu 11.04 kararlı sürüm bugün çıkıyor
<tulliana> ;)
<wingless> çıktı galiba
<wingless> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/
<wingless> çıktı da hiç hoşuma gitmedi bu 11.04 benim
<wingless> emerald çalışmıyor, düzeltmedilerse openssh de bozuk
<BrozaC> düzelir update le 3-5 haftaya :)
<mehmetali> performans nasıl?
<wingless> ben bayadır 11.04 kullanıyordum zaten, o yüzden pek bir şey söyleyemiyorum
<wingless> inşallah düzelir, yoksa ben patchleyip derleyeceksem ne anlamı kaldı :)
<tulliana> ubuntu 11.04 kararlı sürüm şu an yayınlandı: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Kartagis> şu an mı yayınlandı?
<mehmetali> server yok hala
<mehmetali> az önce 404 veriyordu gelmiş şimdi :)
<hakan> s.a.
<hakan> ubuntuda unity nasıl aktif ediliyor
<wingless> hakan: kullanıcı girişi yaparken alttaki bardan seçebilirsin
<hakan> ne yazıyor orda
<hakan> ubuntu var falan ama
<hakan> ubuntu klasik
<hakan> hangisi
<acemi> sen sabah debian kullanmiyor muydun
<acemi> yok, sabah pardustu, oglen debiana gecmistin, degil mi
<hakan> ubuntuda debian tabanlı :)
<acemi> ama debian degil
<hakan> kde yi kurdum çok fenaydı :D
<acemi> nasil fena
<hakan> çok kasma vardı dolphini bile zor zoruna açtım
<acemi> ekran karti surucusunu ayarlamamis olabilirsin
<hakan> olabilir
<hakan> ubuntuda debianın kardeşi sayılır :d
<acemi> evet
<hakan> şu unity bi açabilsem bi gidip gelim bkaim
<hakan> ubuntu var ubuntu klasik var
<hakan> ikiside aynı şeyi açıyor
<hakan> açılırken unityle alakalı bi hata verdi
<hakan> kapat dedim sonra açıldı ubuntu
<wingless> hakan: classic eskisi, diğeri unity
<wingless> açılmıyorsa bilemiyorum tabi...
<hakan> unity öntanımlı ayarları indirdim
<hakan> baklaım olcakmı
<hakan> paket yüklemek gerekiyormuş
<hakan> unity sabitlenmiyormu
<otobus> selam
<mgokay> herkese merhaba..
<mgokay> bir sorum var yardım edecek var mı
<adil> mgokay, sorunu sor cevaplayacak olan cevaplar
<mgokay> ubuntu 10.10 kullanıyorum.. 11.04e geçmek istiyorum. Kurulum sonrası 10.10da kurduğum programları 11.04de uğraşmadan kurmak istiyorum. acaba şu an sistemde olan programların bir listesini çıkarma imkanım var mı?
<adil> mgokay, bende şimdi güncelliyorum
<adil> normal şartlar altında veri kaybı olmadan
<adil> yükseltme yapılır
<mgokay> ben temiz kurulum yapmak istiyorum.. örneğin şu an sistemde gimp pidgin ufraw var.. eğer bunlar 11.04 depolarında mevcut ise aramadan bir betik sayesinde yüklenebilir mi
<mgokay> nette arama yaptım fakat
<mgokay> doğru kelimeleri kullanmadığımdan bir bilgiye erişemedim
<mgokay> veri kaybı olması mümkün değil zaten home dizini ayrı bir disk bölümünde
<adil> mgokay, yanlış hatırlamıyorsam programlarım kayıp olmadan yükselmişti
<adil> 10.04 ten 10.10 a
<barisubuntu> foruma girenler için, ufak erişim sorunları var ip değiştirilmesinden kaynaklanan
<Fatih_M> sistemini 11.04'e yükselten var mı?
<mehmetali> apt-get upgrade yükseltmek için dimi?
<adil> ubuntu 11 nasıl bişi olmuş öyle :/
<barisubuntu> iyi akşamlar herkese
<barisubuntu> acem
<barisubuntu> acemi, D diye bir dil varmış duymuşsundur
<acemi> sadece duydum
<barisubuntu> C++ ın daha kolayıymış ancak aynı işleri yapabiliyormuş
<mehmetali> sshde açık olan sezonu bilgisayarın kendi ekranına aktarabiliyor muyuz?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-29
<tayfun> bende ubuntu yükledim
<tayfun> güzelmiş bu 11
<tayfun> uzun zamandır kullanmıyordum
<tayfun> gözüme çok hoş geldi
<mgokay> ubuntu da o an sistemde kurulu paketlerin listesini çıkarabileceğim ve tekrardan kurulum yaptığım sisteme bu listeyi okutup aynı paketleri kurabileceğim bir uygulama var mı
<mgokay> ya da yöntem
<acemi> dpkg ile olur
<mgokay> biraz anlatabilir misiniz nasıl olacağını
<acemi> dpkg --get-selections
<acemi> kurulu paketleri verir
<mgokay> evet ?
<acemi> bi de set-selection parametresi vardi galiba
<acemi> o da set ediyor
<mgokay> peki set-selectiona nasıl okutacağım o paket listesini:D
<Kartagis> dpkg -l
<acemi> dpkg --set-selections < liste
<acemi> sonra apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<mgokay> bu listeyi nereye kaydediyor?
<mgokay> o an bulunan dizine mi?
<acemi> dpkg --get-selections > liste dersen liste diye bir dosya olusturup kaydeder
<mgokay> evet home dizinine kaydetmişş
<acemi> man dpkg diye bakarsan detayli aciklama var
<mgokay> peki teşekkürler :)
<mgokay> dpkg --get-selections  dedikten sonra oluşan file dosyasını yeni sistemde synaptic package managerda File/Reading Markings diyerek gösterince önceki sistemde olan programları seçiyor:D
<alicev> sa
<primeras> as
<primeras> http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/04/29/1357225/Is-Canonical-the-Next-Apple
<asd> selam
<Guest4314> ubuntu 11.04 te çalışan uygulamalar nereye kayboluyo?
<Guest4314> simge durumuna küçültünce
<Guest4314> tekrar çalıştırmaya kaljkınca zaten çalışıyor diyo
<Guest4314> yardım edecek kimse yok mu
<FoxTR> sorun neydi?
<Guest4314> ubuntu 11,04 çalışan uygulamalar simge durumuna küçültünce nereye gidiyor
<Guest4314> tekrar çalıştırmaya kaljkınca zaten çalışıyor diyo
<FoxTR> henüz daha 11ci sürümü denemedim malesef bilemiyorum :(
<Guest4314> :( nerden öğrenebilirim
<FoxTR> http://www.ubuntu-tr.net/ forumda sorabilirsin
<FoxTR> yada eski arayüze dönebilirsin
<FoxTR> "Ekranın üst sağ köşesindeki kapatma tuşuna tıklayın. En altta sistem ayarları seçeneğini seçin. Açılacak penceredeki Sistem altbaşlığında Giriş Ekranı seçeneğini göreceksiniz. Tıkladığınızda aşağıdaki gibi bir pencere çıkacak. En alttaki açılır menüden Ubuntu Klasik seçeneğini seçmeniz yeterli. Bir sonraki açılışta sizi alışıldık Gnome arayüzü
<FoxTR> karşılayacak." bunu yaparsan eski sürümdeki gibi olur arayüz
<FoxTR> buda o pencerenin resmi http://cdn.pclabs.com.tr/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/kubuntu.png
<Guest4314> hmm. tamm teşekür ederim
<FoxTR> önemli değil
<FoxTR> bende şimdi yeni sürümü indiricem :)
<Guest4314> 64 bit mi 32 bit mi tavsiye edersiniz?
<FoxTR> 4 gb altı ramin varsa 32 tavsiye ederim. 4 gb üzeri ise 64bit.
<Guest4314> masa üstü kullanımında 4gb+64bit  2gb+32bite göre çok farkeder mi?
<FoxTR> ne kadar fark edeceğini bilemiyorum ama 4gb+64bit daha performanslıdır mantıken.
<ysfm> s.a. ubuntu guncellemesi sonra bir sorunum var gnomeyi nasil bastan kurabilirim
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<FoxTR> selam
<FoxTR> @ysfm gnome arayüzünü baştan kurmanıza gerek yok. değişiklik için şunu yapmanız yeterli :
<FoxTR>  "Ekranın üst sağ köşesindeki kapatma tuşuna tıklayın. En altta sistem ayarları seçeneğini seçin. Açılacak penceredeki Sistem altbaşlığında Giriş Ekranı seçeneğini göreceksiniz. Tıkladığınızda aşağıdaki gibi bir pencere çıkacak. En alttaki açılır menüden Ubuntu Klasik seçeneğini seçmeniz yeterli. Bir sonraki açılışta sizi alışıldık Gnome
<FoxTR> arayüzü karşılayacak."
<ysfm> sorun gnomenin bilesenlerinin yuklenmemesi
<ysfm> 10.10 dan 11.04 e guncelleme yaptim
<ysfm> su an sadece arkaplan geliyor oyle kaliyor
<FoxTR> hmm
<ysfm> su an live cd ile calistirdim
<ysfm> onceki sistemi nasil buna baglayabilirim
<ysfm> kubuntu=desktop bari yukleyeyim
<FoxTR> elinde 11.04 disk imajı var mı
<ysfm> hr
<ysfm> hyr
<FoxTR> malesef bi çözüm aklıma gelmiyor
<ysfm> peki
<ysfm> hdd ustundeki sisteme baglanamazmiyim
<ysfm> grub kurulumu icin baglaniyordum ama simdi htrlamiyorum
<FoxTR> live cd ile hard diskkeki sistemin dosyalarını görmek mi istiyorsun?
<FoxTR> doğrumu anladım?
<ysfm> hyr live cd konsolunda hdd ustundeki sistemi
<ysfm> kullanmak istiyorum
<FoxTR> malesef buda beni aşıyor :(
<ysfm> ok sistemi keserek kubuntu deneyeyim bakalim
<ysfm> peki 11/04 depolarinda kubuntu var mi bilen var mi
<ysfm> varmis google bildi tskler ilginiz icin
<FoxTR> :D
<FoxTR> diğerleri afk sanirim
<tayfun> selam irc ve msn için en ideal paket hangisi
<tayfun> ben en son pidgin kullanıyordum 2ay sonra tekrar ubuntuya döndüm
<Rainbow> selam
<Fatih_M> a.s
<Fatih_M> irc için xchat msn için amsn veya pidgin
<Erkan> kvirc (;
<tayfun> irc ve msn için hangi programları kullanıyorsunuz
<caglar_4_> selam
<caglar_4_> http://friendfeed.com/caglardogan/006f0326/airties-rt-2410-wireless-adaptoru-ubuntu-10-ya
<caglar_4_> airties rt 2410 wireless adaptörü ubuntu ya tanıtabilen varmı
<tayfun> skype yüklerken yanlışla iptale bastım ve program şimdi yüklenmiyor
<tayfun> ne yapacaz
<tayfun> tekrarda kurmuyor
<caglar_4> airties rt 2410 wireless adaptörü ubuntuya tanıtabilen var mı.?  http://friendfeed.com/caglardogan/006f0326/airties-rt-2410-wireless-adaptoru-ubuntu-10-ya
<McQueen> slm
<McQueen> arkadaşlar radyo dinlemek istiyorum... pls formatlarını çalıştıran iyi bir player varmı?
<tayfun> şu soldaki lanet şeyi nası eski sisteme getirebilirim
<tayfun> çok geç geliyor yahu
<tayfun> üsttekide alta geçsin bu ne yahu adama kafayı yedirtcek
<Kartagis> ne o?
<Kartagis> view mu?
<Kartagis> ha pardon burası #ubuntu :D
<Kartagis> -tr
<tayfun> :D
<battlefield> unity?
<tayfun> evt
<tayfun> oha
<tayfun> amsnde kamera yokmu
<tayfun> microsoft fişimizi çekti bizim diyo
<Kartagis> gnomemeeting'de kamera var
<Kartagis> skype'de de
<battlefield> ben sunu anlamiyorum
<battlefield> koy bir server
<tayfun> yahu bu ubuntu için olan skypedaki görüntü ne kadar küçük
<tayfun> büyüteçmi kullanacaz kendimizi görmek için
<battlefield> :)
<tayfun> vallahi bu kamera olayı yüzünden geçmiyordum ubuntuya
<tayfun> geri dönecem yarına yeminle
<battlefield> sikinti var o tur konularda
<battlefield> ekran suruculeri cam, en cok problemli linux ile
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-30
<primeras> 9.04 ten 11.04 e direkt güncelleme yapabilir miyim
<acemi> muhtemelen cok sorun cikar
<primeras> teşekkürler acemi
<tayfun> ubuntu 11da default olarak hiç torrent paketi geliyor mu?
<tayfun> siz hangini öneririsiniz?
<primeras> bittorrent?
<primeras> bildiğim kadarıyla torrent yazılımları yok ubuntuda default olarak.
<primeras> sen kendin yüklüyorsun
<wingless> transmission gelmiyor muydu?
<primeras> wingless: hmm evet varmış. işim olmadığı için torrentle
<primeras> şimdi baktım
<primeras> ama doğru hatırlıyormuşum ismini :)
<tayfun> ya ubuntunun taaaaaaaaaaa.k
<wingless> ahahah
<otobus> selam
<kardesler> s.a
<kardesler> arkadaslar
<kardesler> ubuntu one ne oluyo
<kardesler> dosya paylasim uygulamasimi yoksa msn skydrive in ubuntu versiyonu mu?
<acemi> msn skydrive ne? ubuntu one gibi birsey mi
<kardesler> ubuntu oneyi bilmiyorum ki
<kardesler> msn skydirve hotmail hesabin varsa sana 25 gb veri depolama yeri veriyo ucretsiz olarak
<kardesler> kimsenin hotmail hesabı yok galiba
<ibrahim_> nasıl ?
<ibrahim_> anlamadım ?
<kardesler> yanlis yazdim
<kardesler> pardon
<ibrahim_> banshee    açılışta  çöküyor  bu konuda bilgisi olan var m acaba ?
<ibrahim_> 11.04  kullanıyorum
<alicev> sa
<ekolojik> slarikan: sen ubuntuya opera kurabildin mi
<slarikan> hayır
<ekolojik> kurabilen var mı acaba
<mehmetali> ben de ubuntu dektop  kurayım artık
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-01
<mehmetali> ekolojik slarikan operayı nasıl kuruyorsunuz?
<mehmetali> siteden tar pakedini indirip install dediğimde kolayca kuruldu
<ekolojik> hangi site
<slarikan> ben kurmaya uğraşmadım
<ekolojik> değmez mi
<mehmetali> opera'nın kendi sitesi
<cylonmath> Selamlar
<cylonmath> Sabah sabah seda sayan napıyonuz
<s0u][ight> slm
<oktay-p4_> Musa'nın Çocukları Tayyip Ve Emine http://ompldr.org/vOGVoMw
<dios_mio> selam nasılsınız
<dios_mio> türkçe karakterle yazmak da çok zevkli oluyormuş yasincim
<mehmet1288> s.a
<ekolojik> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/   burdan opera indirecem
<ekolojik> paket biçimi olarak hangisini seçsem acaba,fark yapar mı ki
<ekolojik> debian paketi,tar gz veya tar bz2
<wingless> ekolojik: debian paketi en iyisi
<ekolojik> tar gx indirdim bile
<ekolojik> tar gz
<ekolojik> bişey farkeder miki
<acemi> miki kim
<ekolojik> mi ayrı acemi
<acemi> ki de ayri olacak
<acemi> bir sey de ayri
<ekolojik> galiba haklısın
<ekolojik> wingless:  yeniden indirsemmi ki acaba
<ekolojik> acemi senin de fikrini alayım
<wingless> ekolojik: indirdiğin pakette neler var?
<ekolojik> ubuntuya opera indirecem
<ekolojik> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/ buradan
<wingless> ekolojik: muhtemelen standalone sürümdür, yüklenmeden çalışıyordur
<ekolojik> tar gz paketini indirdim ben
<acemi> ubuntuya opera kurmak konusundaki fikrimi mi soruyorsun
<ekolojik> evet
<wingless> .deb kur sen, boşver o indirdiğini
<acemi> opera kullanmiyorum, fikrim yok
<ekolojik> tamam deb paketini indireyim bari
<ekolojik> wingless: ikaz verdi deb paketinin indirmek isterken
<ekolojik> bu tür dosyalat pc"nize zarar verebilir diyor
<ekolojik> bi yanlışlık yapmayalaım
<acemi> resmi depodan indirmedigin hersey zarar verebilir
<wingless> opera'nın kendi sitesindense bir şey olmaz muhtemelen
<wingless> depoda olmayan şeyi kullanamayacaksak iş kötü :)
<ekolojik> acemi:  sen hangi web tarayıcı kullanıyorsun
<acemi> firefox'un vimperator eklentisi ile kullaniyorum
<acemi> debiandaki adi iceweasel
<acemi> uzbl ve vimprobablei da guzel buldum ama biraz kararsizlar
<ekolojik> vimperator iyi bişeye benziyor ama biraz karışık gibi
<wingless> acemi: vimperator bırakılmadı mı?
<wingless> yenisi pentadactyl'di diye hatırlıyorum
<acemi> ben duymadim birakildigini
<wingless> "The next generation of Vimperator by its primary developers." https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pentadactyl/
<acemi> ekolojik: vim adli editore alisiksan guzel, yoksa tuhaf gelir
<acemi> wingless: debian depodan yukluyorum ben, ana surumu takip etmedim
<ekolojik> vim kullanmadım h.iç lazım olmadı
<wingless> kod yazmıyorsan pek lazım olmaz zaten
<wingless> ama yazıyorsan çok kolaylaştırır
<ekolojik> hmm ilerde kod yazarsam işime yarayacak öyleyse
<ekolojik> vimperator hızlandırıyormuş üstelik firefoxu
<ekolojik> ben firefoxu yavaşlatan eklendiler diye biliyordum
<ekolojik> bu eklenti tam tersi görev yapıyor demek
<wingless> hızlandırdığını pek sanmıyorum
<wingless> daha hızlı kullanmanı sağlıyor olabilir ama klavyeden kontrol ettiğin için
<ekolojik> http://www.uludagsozluk.com/k/vimperator/  merak eden varsa buraya baksın
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-23
<Kartagis> selam
<Kartagis> ATI grafik kartının sürücüsünün yüklendiğini nasıl anlarım?
<ekolojik> pardus kanalına ne oldu bilen var mı
<ekolojik> uzun zmandır yoktum buralarda
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-24
<seref> s.a
<varadero> as
<seref> ekran kartımı tanıtamıyorum mint kurulu
<seref> nvidia ekran kartı
<caesarcipher> optimus mu
<SeReF> s.a
<rohanrhu> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-25
<srhnyldz> merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-26
<alienaut> selam, 12.04'un final surumunu yukleyen?
<alienaut> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  yazdigimda hata veriyor
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-27
<eyuplu> herkese selam
<eyuplu> merhaba
<eyuplu> ben yeni bir linux kullanicisiyim
<seref> s.a
<seref> kimsecikler yokmu?
<caesarcipher> a.s
<seref> ubuntu 12.04 kurdum bu  menuler sol tarafta deilde normal eskı sı gıbı yapma ımkanım varmı_?
<caesarcipher> 12.04 kullanmadım hiç
<seref> yeni kurdum
<seref> compiz kurar ken butun hersey kayboldu
<caesarcipher> compiz kurarken mi ayarlarken mi
<seref> compiz icon singesini acınca
<seref> acılan pencerelerın  ust cubuk kayboluyor
<seref> CCSM is an advanced tool. Use with caution
<seref> ccsm de boyle sorun cıkıyor
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-28
<varadero> Selam
<normatif> pastebin.com yasaklanmış... nedendir acep?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-29
<seref> s.a
<ersoy> slm
<ersoy> ubuntumu 12.04'e yükselttim ancak açamıyorum siyah bir ekranda takılıyor var mıdır kolay bir çözümü
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-22
<ogny> slm
<bamya> yop
<hanzala> slm ubuntuda relplayer gıbı wıdıyoyu izlerken kayıt eden bır program varmı
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny!
<ogny> hi honey
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, bu cmdexe kim yahu
<ozcanesen> geçen burada görmüştüm
<ozcanesen> tanıyor musun?
<ElixirVitae> Gelir arada kanala.
<ozcanesen> şu anda #yakindanegitim'de trollük yapıyor :)
<ElixirVitae> Freenode diğer kanalları listelemiyor maalesef.
<ElixirVitae> Trollüğü vardır.
<ozcanesen> http://screencloud.net/v/aYb2
<ElixirVitae> Henüz oradan banlanmış kimse yokmuş~
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<ElixirVitae> sana da selam turgay
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-23
<waroi> Selam Millet :)
<Gamblerz-> bsd-tr
<akar1m|mint> herkese selam
<akar1m|mint> sonunda kde li mint 14 ü deneme fırsatı buldum
<akar1m|mint> şu ana kadar çok beğendim
<akar1m|mint> ubuntu yu ikinci plana attım diyebilirim. =)
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<aykut> selam #uyuntu-tr halkı
<ElixirVitae> Selam aykut.
<turgay> selam aykut
<aykut> bassınız
<ElixirVitae> Diğer kanallarda da konuşurken görmedim hiç.
<aykut> kimi
<aykut> beni mi
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<aykut> konuşurum da
<aykut> öyle geyik
<aykut> buralarda değil
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<turgay> http://www.trthaber.com/haber/bilim-teknik/google-earthe-rakip-geliyor-81992.html
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-24
<hanzala> ubuntuda ıpv6 protokolu nasıl ıptal edılır
<hanzala> googlede gorduklerımle  olmadıda
<hanzala> ıpv6 protokolu nasıl ıptal edılır
<ozcanesen> hanzala, http://screencloud.net/v/mnx3
<ozcanesen> şuradan yok say diyerek
<ozcanesen> ama neden buna ihtiyaç duyuyorsun onu anlamadım?
<hanzala> ben vodemle baglanıyom
<hanzala> hız 10 kb ye duştu
<hanzala> dedıler ıpv6 protokolu yuzundendır
<hanzala> onu sıl kuyrtulursun dedıler
<hanzala> yoksa yanlışmı dedıler
<ozcanesen> diyen kişiye bağlı olarak bir bildiği olabilir
<ozcanesen> yorum yapmam yanlış
<ozcanesen> şimdi mobil geniş bant sekmesine baktım da
<ozcanesen> onda sadece ipv4 görünüyor bende
<hanzala> hız nekadar acaba
<ozcanesen> neyde?
<hanzala> sendekı mobıl baglantı
<ozcanesen> bende mobil bağlantı yok şu anda
<hanzala> bu arada ubuntuyla alakasız bışe
<hanzala> barış surecı meyvasını verdı
<hanzala> bızım buraya bır sehıt geldı
<hanzala> tvlerde haber bıle yok
<hanzala> alt yazı bıle gecmıyolar
<hanzala> adam dogru soyluyomuz yaw net fışeklendi
<ozcanesen> nerden kapattın mobil geniş bant için?
<hanzala> bende kde var altta tlf ıkonuna tıkladım
<hanzala> orda baglanı ayarlarına gırdım genış ban ı sectım
<hanzala> ayarlarda ıpv6 yı yoksaydım
<hanzala> neyse sızeıyı gunler
<ogny> sagol hanzala
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> sıktın ya
<akar1m|mint> herkese selam
<akar1m|mint> java cı var mı aranızda acep ?
<ozcanesen> akar1m, ne soracağına bağlı olarak evet
<akar1m|mint> yakın bir arkadaşım var ozcanesen
<akar1m|mint> onun bugün quizi varmış
<akar1m|mint> quiz sorularına cevap istiyor
<akar1m|mint> yardım istedi benden de
<ozcanesen> muhtemelen ders notunda vardır cevapları
<ozcanesen> çok özel olarak şunu bulamadım dediği bir şey varsa elbette yardım edilir de
<akar1m|mint> c# benziyor dedi halledebilirsin diyince
<ozcanesen> diğer türlü bırak çalışsın abi
<akar1m|mint> valla kıramadım yakın arkadaşım
<akar1m|mint> şifresini falan gönderdi giricem sınavına da sorayım dedim javacı varsa
<akar1m|mint> :F
<ozcanesen> ha bir de onun yerine sen gireceksin sınava
<akar1m|mint> ya zaten bilgisayarla ilgili bi cocuk değil secmeli olarak almış dersi
<akar1m|mint> endüstri müh okuyo
<akar1m|mint> ben bile java görmedim anasını satıyım
<akar1m|mint> hea ben giricem:D
<akar1m|mint> internet şifresini verdi aehaehhaeh
<akar1m|mint> 22:30 da aktif hale geliyormuş sorular
<akar1m|mint> bakalım giricem
<akar1m|mint> bu arada quassel IRC için süper stylesheetler buldum
<akar1m|mint> ihtiyacı olan varsa
<akar1m|mint> googledan quassel stylesheet yazıp aratsın süper temalar var
<akar1m`bot> test
<Gamblerz> yahu arkadaþ bu servey to download sisteminden nsl download yapacaðým bilen var mýdýr
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-25
<Kartagis> ogny: n'oldu gnydn demekten vazgeçtin? :D
<ogny> dsfgasd
<ogny> zbam yıye yiye
<ogny> caydim...
<Kartagis> !mp remove zbam
<Kartagis> &mp list
<f0und> Kartagis: "^gnydn$" (1),"(\S+) #ubuntu-tr\!" (2),"^mrb$" (3),"^selam$" (4)
<Kartagis> &mp remove --id 1
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> kaldırdım
<ogny> eyvolle
<akar1m> böhöhööhöhöyt
<akar1m> selam
<f0und> sana da selam akar1m
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> torrent istemcisi olarak deluge kullanan var mı aranızda ?
<akar1m> mint kurulu da bunda ktorren diye bi zımbırtı var onu pek beğenmedim
<akar1m> deluge kurdum
<akar1m> şimdi onu test ediyom
<turgay> ktorrent kde kendi programı neyini beğenmedin :)
<akar1m> ya bi dosya indiriyom 90 gb
<akar1m> files kısmını bulamadım
<akar1m> partial olarak indiricektim
<akar1m> utorrent kullandın mı hiç turgay bilmiyorum ama onda torrent içindeki dosyaları seçip öncelik sırası verebiliyon içeriklere
<akar1m> o kadar karıştırdım bulamadım
<akar1m> kullanım kolaylığı sunduğuda yok. alternatif varken onu kullanmam:P
<akar1m> f0und: bot mu ya
<f0und> akar1m: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<akar1m> f0und:  şaka mısın =)
<f0und> akar1m: Error: "şaka" is not a valid command.
<akar1m> selam
<f0und> sana da selam akar1m
<akar1m> :P
<turgay> akar1m:  dosyanın adresi nedir ?
<akar1m> dizi indiriyom ya
<akar1m> broadcasthe.net diye bi torrent trackerdan
<turgay> tamam ben bir deniyim parçalı indirme desteği var mı yok mu ? :)
<akar1m> herhangi bi dosyayı deneyebilirsin.
<turgay> torrent adresini tam gönder
<akar1m> www.broadcasthe.net
<akar1m> tam adres bu ama üye olman lazım
<akar1m> yalnızca davetiyeyle üye olabiliyon
<akar1m> bende davetiye var ama user levelım davetiye göndermeme yetmiyor
<akar1m> çok sık kullandığım bi yer olmadığı için
<turgay> şimdi bir torrnt bulup deniyorum
<akar1m> ok
<turgay> ve ilk açılışta sana dosya içeriğini gösteriyor seçim  yapmanı istiyor
<akar1m> bekliorum
<akar1m> ilk açılıştan sonrada
<akar1m> indirmek istemediğin dosyanın üzerine tıklayıp do not download falan diyebilior musun ? bi de dosyaya priority ataması yapabiliyor musun onlarada bakarsan sevinirim
<akar1m> örneğin the sons of anarch dizisinin season 1 ini komple indircen dosyaların tamamını seçtin
<akar1m> sonra inmeye başladı
<akar1m> sen s1e01 i indirmek istemiyon üzerine tıklayıp bunu indirme diyebiliyor musun ?
<akar1m> ya da s1e01'e high priority verip diğerlerine low priority verebiliyor musun
<akar1m> tam olarak bu demek istediğim
<akar1m> deluge'da yaptım şimdi
<akar1m> var bu özellik
<akar1m> sevdim delugeyi
<akar1m> =)
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, utorrente benzeyen qbittorrent var
<akar1m> ubuntu da onu kullanıyodum sanırımda
<akar1m> şimdi deluge kurdum
<ElixirVitae> Linuxe geçişimde hemen hemen hepsini denedim.
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaTd6Mw
<akar1m> onunla devam ederim
<ElixirVitae> qbittorrent de karar kıldım
<akar1m> artık işime yaramazsa qbit e falan geçerim
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu default tranmission
<turgay> ha böyle bir özellik yoksa  istek yap
<turgay> ama büyük ihtimal vardır
<akar1m> yok turgay bahsettiğim bu değil
<akar1m> artık mint kullanıyom:P
<akar1m> mutluyum şimdilik
<turgay> dosya içersinde belirli paketleri indirilmesi değil mi olay ?
<akar1m> mint 14 kde
<turgay> kde kaç ?
<akar1m> evette yukarıda yazdığım senaryo dahilinde
<akar1m> 4.9 kde
<akar1m> turgay:
<akar1m> ahanda bak resmini çektim
<akar1m> http://ompldr.org/vaTd6Ng
<akar1m> soldaki ekrana bakarsan
<akar1m> en alttaki 2 dosyada
<akar1m> demek istediklerimi yaptım
<akar1m> tekini do not download olarak işaretledim
<akar1m> diğerini de normal priority olarak
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaTd6OQ
<ElixirVitae> "Priority" ve "selective download" hepsinde var zaten akar1m.
<akar1m> hmm bak o kadar gözattım bulamadım altta statusün yanındaymış
<akar1m> alla alla
<akar1m> neyse deluge devam
<akar1m> seedboxda da deluge kullanmıştım memnundum
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> bence kullanımı falan daha kolay
<akar1m> user friendly:P
<turgay> kde sistem bütünlüğü için ktorrent iyidir ve gelişkindir o yok bu yok değil kurcalamak gerek
<akar1m> saol turgay
<akar1m> windows7 yi de bi ara formatlamam lazım
<akar1m> sürekli mavi ekran geliyor ayar etti beni
<akar1m> araştırdım blue screen code unuda driver la ilgili falanmış
<akar1m> tek tek uğraşamıcam valla recovery partitiondan direk restore çekerim
<akar1m> bi tek film izlemek için kullanıyom win7 yi
<akar1m> mpc hc falan
<ElixirVitae> Film?
<akar1m> ya 1080p falan indiriyom ya
<ElixirVitae> VLC yada mplayer linuxta çalışıyor
<ElixirVitae> Çok defa BD HD izledim.
<akar1m> vlc kurulu var evet mintte default gelmiş
<akar1m> beğenmedim
<akar1m> insan alışınca beğenmiyor
<ElixirVitae> VLC özelleştirebilirsin istediğin gibi.
<turgay> akar1m:  sistem dilin ingilizce mi?
<akar1m> doğrudur
<ElixirVitae> Tuşları bile değiştirebilirsin.
<akar1m> evet ingilzce turgay
<ElixirVitae> mplayer için de smplayer var
<akar1m> alışkanlıktan kastım tuş değişikliği değil
<akar1m> dxva ya çözdürüyorum mkv filmleri
<akar1m> directx video accelerating
<turgay> 13.04 net kurulumu yok sanırım
<ElixirVitae> Ben Winde mpc+cccp kullanıyordum.
<akar1m> valla mpc hc + haali
<akar1m> başka bişi kullanmadım
<ElixirVitae> Haali de geliyor cccp ile.
<akar1m> mpc den önce kmplayer ile purecodec kullanıyodum
<ElixirVitae> &g cccp
<f0und> ElixirVitae: CCCP - Combined Community Codec Pack: <http://www.cccp-project.net/>; CCCP (disambiguation) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCCP_(disambiguation)>; Combined Community Codec Pack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combined_Community_Codec_Pack>; Whats CCCP mean? - Zyra.org: <http://www.zyra.org/cccp.htm>; Camera Corner - (1 more message)
<akar1m> mpc hc nin zaten kendi codecleri var.
<akar1m> içerisinde
<akar1m> ordan ayarlıyon
<akar1m> encode falan da yapıyom
<akar1m> blu ray i indirip 1080p falan kendime arşivlik
<turgay> dijitali arşivlemek ?
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:
<akar1m> snn şu önerdiğin yumi çok işimi gördü ya
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> tekrar sağolasın
<akar1m> dostum
<akar1m> multiboot falan çok makbule geçti
<akar1m> lazım olan herşeyi ordan ayarlıyom
<ElixirVitae> Eyw~
<akar1m> benim tam olarak kde versionu buymuş
<akar1m> KDE - Be Free!
<akar1m> Platform Version 4.9.5
<akar1m> kdeyi sevdim ya
<akar1m> tam benlik
<akar1m> kullanımı kolay
<akar1m> bu cairo duckta çok hoşuma gitti
<turgay> 4.11 denemeyi ihmal etme
<akar1m> valla kurcalamaya korkuyom
<akar1m> default kalsın bence :p zaten acemiyim şimdi dertsiz başıma dert almıyım
<turgay> kurcalamadan öğrenilir mi?
<akar1m> zaten yeni kurdum sistemi
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> ssd diski takacam buna
<akar1m> windowsta baya farketti ssd takınca linuxtada aynısı olur mu
<turgay> ayarları kurcalarsan ./kde dizini ni silmen yeteli olacaktyır öntanımlı ayarlara gelecektir
<akar1m> trim desteği falan yok diyolardı
<akar1m> forumda görmüştüm sanki
<akar1m> ubuntuda mı yoktu acep:P
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  sen mutlaka acronis kullanmışsındır windows ortamında backup için
<akar1m> şu anda kullandığım herşeyi hangi programla yedeklerim
<akar1m> mintte ?
<akar1m> araştırsam bi sürü vardır da
<akar1m> sistemki tool yeterlimidir yoksa ben şunları kullandım ama en son şunda karar kıldım dediğin bi tool var mdıır
<ElixirVitae> Dejadub ile ubuntu1 hesabına 5GB kadar yedek alabiliyorsun.
<akar1m> hadi ya
<akar1m> süpermiş
<akar1m> :P
<ElixirVitae> Winde hiç backup yapmadım.
<ElixirVitae> Elime geçirdiğim her bilgisayara tam format atıyorum, OEM ile alakalı herşeyi siliyorum.
<akar1m> :P
<hanzala> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<akar1m> herkese iyi geceler
<akar1m> kaçtım
<akar1m> ^_^
<hanzala> slmlr
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-26
<akar1m> evet
<akar1m> 13.04 kurulumu verilmiş forumda
<akar1m> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=38881.0;topicseen
<akar1m> günaydın herkese
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<vlkn> iyi akşamlar beyler
<vlkn> bugün 13.04 ü denedim
<vlkn> gerçekten çok beğendim
<vlkn> unity deki bir çok sorunu gidermişler
<vlkn> tam ekran sorunlar çözülmüş
<vlkn> gerçekten çok hoş olmuş daha hızlı ve stabil
<Kartagis> ben de deneyeyim bakalım
<Kartagis> denemek istiyordum aslında
<akar1m> böhöhööhöyt
<akar1m> selam
<f0und> sana da selam akar1m
<akar1m> selam f0und
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> afferin akıllı ol bot
<akar1m> linux mint deniyom ben Kartagis
<akar1m> tavsiye ederim...
<akar1m> mint 14 kde... oh oh oh
<akar1m> super duper
<vlkn_> mint14 te kullandım cinnamon bugün ubuntu 13.04 ü kurdum
<vlkn_> gerçekten mütiş olmuş
<vlkn_> unity yeniden yazılımış
<vlkn_> ve çok stabil
<hrn> Selamlar, Ubuntu 13.04 üzerinde vmware 9'u düzgün çalıştırabilen var mı?
<akar1m> hrn:
<akar1m> denemedim
<akar1m> ancak virtualbox ile denedin mi sen
<akar1m> vmware yerine virtualbox dene birde
<akar1m> bende windowsta vmware kullanıyorum gerçi ama, alışkanlıktan dolayı, yoksa aman aman sunduğu bişiy yok bana.
<hrn> henüz deneyen kimse yok sanırım. teşekkürler. :)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-27
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> bundan sonra selma demim
<fnoyanisi> as
<turgay> :)
<hanzala> slm lr
<erdaltaskesen> Merhaba
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> paneldeki calışma alanı degıştırıcısı varmış göremıyorum nerde
<hanzala> ubuntuda  4 masa ustu nasıl oluşturulur
<gamyoncu> selam
<f0und> sana da selam gamyoncu
<cmdexe> f0und: ne ayaksın sen aslanım
<f0und> cmdexe: (ne <item1> <item2>) -- Does a string comparison on <item1> and <item2>. Returns true if they are not equal.
<cmdexe> muaheha
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-28
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<vlkn_> turgay
<vlkn_> müsait misin
<vlkn_> tuygay:
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-21
<ubu_> selamn aleykm arkadaşlar
<ubu_> hi zippo^  :)
<ubu_> selam f0und
<zippo^> good afternoon sir ubu_ , I was eating (-:
<zippo^> I hope that zippo will met in the further with his brother "Zico" (-:
<zippo^> Did I say bad? :/
<slarikan> mintte xawtv menüye yerleşmiyo
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-22
<ubu--> selam f0und
<ubu--> selam kanal ,
<ubu--> via unichrome ekran kartı titremesini çözemedim,cn700 ,s3
<ubu-2-> selam tekrardan arkadaşlar,bağlantı düştü
<ubu-2-> ekran ayarlarından anlayan müsait arkadaş varsa
<Kartagis> sorun nedir?
<ubu-2-> selam Kartagis , bu unichrom ekranlarda 1024x768 ekran çözünürlüğünde 60hz üstüne çıkamıyorum
<ubu-2-> ekran titriyor
<ubu-2-> ubuntuda yeni olduğumdan, kaynaklarad yazılanların bazılarını denedim ancak işe yaramadı
<erdem> merhaba
<Kartagis> merhaba erdem
<ubu-2-> merh erdem
<ubu-2-> Kartagis: bizim işe bir çözüm yokmu
<Kartagis> ubu-2-: /etc/X11/xorg.conf dosyasıyla oynaman gerekebilir
<ubu-2-> biraz ekleme çıkarma yaptım,olanınıda bozuyorduk :)
<erdem> debian server da mail gönderme alma problemi yaşıyorum
<ubu-2-> Kartagis: buralardamısın?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-23
<ubu_> selam #ubuntu-tr
<parkie_> selamın aleyküm ağalar
<DenemeLayn> bişey sorcaktım yahu
<DenemeLayn> bu irssi neden türk sunucularında girmekte sıkıntı yaşıyor
<DenemeLayn> buraya bağlan dediğimde mis gibi bağlanıyor ama kendi sunucuma bağlanamiyorum
<DenemeLayn> kimse varmi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<ubu_> selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> bi dağıtım seçmek istiyorum
<fnoyanisi> ne önerirsiniz
<fnoyanisi> mesela ubuntu nasıl?
<aykut> zubuntu
<fnoyanisi> bi o kalmişti zaten
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu
<fnoyanisi> başka var mı
<locodir-user> .
<ademoglu_> ubuntu 14.04 kullanan var mı
<ademoglu_> kullananlar mouse imlecinin sürekli yanıp sönmesi gibi bir durumla karşı karşıyalar mı
<ogny> ademoglu: selamlar, kullanmadim bilmiyorum acikcasi
<ademoglu> hmm
<ademoglu> valla sürekli imleç yanıp sönüyor
<ogny> onun arayuzu neydi
<ademoglu> dikkat de dağıtıyor hani
<ademoglu> arayüzü derken
<ogny> gui
<ademoglu> özel birsey seçmedim
<ademoglu> defult olarak geleni kullanıyorum
<ogny> tamam onun adi
<ogny> unity
<ademoglu> olabilir
<ogny> ubuntu unity cursor blink
<ogny> busekilde aratip bir baksana, bir seyler cikiyor
<ogny> ubuntu unity cursor blink disable
<ogny> diyebilirsin
<ademoglu> dedim bile eyvallah :))
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> 14.04'ten oncekileri de kullandiysan
<ogny> arada farkedilir bir sey var mi
<ogny> dikkate deger bir fark var mi
<ademoglu> 12.04 kullanıyordum bence görselliği iyileşmiş
<ademoglu> daha bi güzelleşmiş ama şimdi tek tek şu şöyle olmuş bu böyle olmuş diyecek kadar bilgim yok açıkçası :/
<ogny> ben de gorsellik acisindan sorduydum
<ogny> guzellesmis demek
<ademoglu> yani daha hoş olmuş gibi
<ogny> bir vidyo bakayim merak ettim ;)
<ademoglu> mesela workplace kalmış
<ademoglu> yada ben göremedim
<ademoglu> *bulamadım
<ogny> globalmenu title bar'a gelmis
<ogny> bu iyi, en uste gitmek zor oluyordu
<ogny> efektler guzellesmis
<ogny> workplace ney bilmiyorum
<ademoglu> hani bu çalışma alanları vardı ya
<ogny> masaustleri mi
<ademoglu> 4 farklı masaüstü vardı
<ademoglu> evet
<ogny> hmmm onlar kalkarsa facia d:
<ademoglu> bulamadım ben 14.04 de
<ogny> vardir ya ;)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-24
<ubu-_> selamlar
<stickybit> selam
<ubu-_> stickybit: ubuntu ekran kartlarıyla aran nasıl?
<stickybit> çok yok
<stickybit> sorun ne?
<ubu-_> bu cn700 via onboard ekran kartlarında tazeleme sıkıntısı var
<ubu-_> baya sorun yaşayan olmuş, bir kaç deneme yaptım,hatta xorg.conf dosyasınada bulaştım ama,pek bir gelişme yok. hatta 1024x768i düzeltemediğim gibi ucundan 800x600ü çözünürlüğü bozar gibi oldum
<ubu-_> ana sorun 1024x768 çözünürlkükte ubuntu 60hz üzeri tazeleme yapmıyor, o da ekran titremesi yapıyor. windowsta sıkıntı yok buarada 70-72hz rahat görüyor.
<stickybit> ubuntu'nun hangi sürümünü kullanıyorsun?
<stickybit> via için openchrome sürücüleri yüklü mü?
<ubu-_> pardon yazamadm ,webirc kullandığımdan sıkıntı oluyor bazen
<ubu-_> lucid 10.04 kullanıyorum, cnc için
<ubu-_> stickybit: openchrome sürücülerinde sıkıntı var sanırım,yüklemeyi denedim ama ne kadar oldu bilmiyorum
<stickybit> şurada https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome bişeyler var
<ubu-_> bunu denedim ama tam yapamadım
<stickybit> yapamadığın kısım neresi?
<ubu-_> daha yeniym linuxta
<ubu-_> tamamdr sağolasın stickybit
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-25
<ubu_> selam ubuntu-tr
<zippo^> he sir ubu_
<ubu_> oo sir zippo^ :)
<ubu_> how are u zippo^ ?
<zippo^> fine
<zippo^> you too?
<ubu_> no so bad
<fnoyanisi> selam
<ubu_> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-26
<SerK0n> warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<SerK0n> hatasini alan bir benmiyim?
<reyiz> SerK0n bilgim yok hacý
<reyiz> iþlemcin kaç bit
<SerK0n> 64 bit
<SerK0n> google da bakindim linux call api vs bir seyler yazmislar.
<reyiz> 32 bit ondan olmýuyordur ama SerK0n
<SerK0n> ok.
<SerK0n> yazan birini bulmusken bir soru daha sorayim.
<SerK0n> daemonlara sifre vermenin bir getirisi olur mu?
<SerK0n> boyle bir imkan var mi?
<reyiz> bilgim yok
<reyiz> k.bakma
<reyiz> daemon nedir?
<SerK0n> bende bilmiyorum.
<reyiz> :)
<reyiz> amacýn ne SerK0n
<SerK0n> huzurun sifresini ariyorum.
<SerK0n> :)
<reyiz> :DD
<reyiz> yok öyle bir dünya
<reyiz> ] [SerK0n VERSION tekrarý]: xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<reyiz> doðru mudur
<SerK0n> bak sen :)
<SerK0n> dogru
<SerK0n> cd kapagi da acabiliyormusun? :)
<reyiz> ahahah
<reyiz> istersen yap diyecem ama cd kapaðým yok :9
<SerK0n> ben disket surucusunde kaldim en son
<reyiz> ahaha
<reyiz> nasýl oluyor o SerK0n
<reyiz> trojensiz bir dünyada bunlar artýk
<reyiz> mümkün olabilir mi?
<SerK0n> disket surucusunde bir tus vardi ona basinca bir seyler oluyordu.
<SerK0n> mutlulugun sifresi olmayan bir dunya da her sey mumkun reyiz
<reyiz> hm
<SerK0n> iyi gunler.
<reyiz> zaol
<ubU_> selam ubuntu-tr
<ubU_> selam f0und
<ubU_> sir zippo^ hi
<rashid> s.a
<zippo^> s.a = hello, rashid ?
<ogny> zippo^: selamlar
<zippo^> hello ogny
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-27
<genc24> slm
<tayfun> s.a
<Blaguvest> a.s
<juggle> selam
<tayfun> a.s
<taifun> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2015-04-23
<totimkopf> ujjain: bilmiyorum hoor
<totimkopf> Kartagis: napiyorsun?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-04-24
<Hellori> makinasinda nmap kurulu olan var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2015-04-25
<maji_> selamlar
<maji_> arkadaşlar bu linuxu çok kullanmadım
<maji_> şimdi yine virtualbox üzerinden bi kurdum
<maji_> bakiorum
<maji_> win tabanlı programları çalıştırmak için win die bir program var ancak exe dosyamda işe yaramıyor
<maji_> daha farklı metotlar var mıdır
<maji_> exe programlarını kurmak içinj
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-25
<dontknow> merhaba, kimse var mı
<az> I dontknow
<dontknow> az, var mısın yok musun? :D
<az> Olmak ya da olmamak, soru budur.
<dontknow> bütün mesele bu
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-27
<Ersin> merhaba ubuntu 16.04 lts çok güzel bir sorum olacak wineyi kuramıyorum yardımcı olurmusunuz teşekkür ederim
<Ersin> merhaba ubuntu 16.04 lts çok güzel bir sorum olacak wine adlı uygulamayı kuramıyorum yardımcı olurmusunuz teşekkür ederim
<Ersin> Winetricks uygulamasını ubuntu 16.04 de kurmak istediğimde bir kaç saniye sonra kendini iptal ediyor bu durumda canımı sıkıyor yardımcı olursanız memnun olurum teşekkür ederm
<Ersin> Winetricks uygulamasını ubuntu 16.04 ubuntu market ten kurmak istediğimde bir kaç saniye sonra kendini iptal ediyor bu durumda canımı sıkıyor yardımcı olursanız memnun olurum teşekkür ederim
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-28
<qwebirc98931> selamlar
<Emrederseniz> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-29
<Emrederseniz> selamlar
<ozbrk> arkadaşlar selamlar hiçbiryerde yardım bulamadım sanırım burada bulacağım. Ubuntu 16.04 kullanıyorum 644 bir steam yüklemeye çalışıyorum ancak bazı bağımlılık sorunlarım var
<ozbrk> bir pastebin dosyası halinde komut çıktısını aktaracağım
<ozbrk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16135502/
<f0und> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-30
<devo> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-01
<mkuru> selam
<mkuru> arkadaşlar ubuntu 16.04 kurmak istedim fakat secure boot dan dolayı kuramadım
<mkuru> aynı sisteme secure boot u devre dışı bırakmadan linux mint 17.3 kurabiliyorum
<mkuru> ubuntu yu secure bootu biosdan disable yapsam bile kuramıyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-25
<hwpplayer1> selam millet
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-29
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2018-04-26
<yyasar> merhaba
<FatihArda> Merhaba
<FatihArda> Kimse var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2018-04-27
<ne14u> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-04-29
<totoro> s.a
<totoro> merhabalar
<command> as
<totoro> nasýlsýnýz
<totoro> burasý
<totoro> pardon  özür dilerim
<command> totoro, utf ayarlarmısın karakter kodlamanı
<totoro> ayarladim aslinda ama
<totoro> sanirim siz de gozukmuyor
<totoro> irssi kullaniyorum onunla alakali olabilir mi?
<totoro> utf 8 ayarlamistim
<command> ayarlanmamış
<command> bende utf ayarlı
<command> sadece senin yazılarında sorun var
<totoro> anladim
<totoro> neyse ben
<totoro> sizi rahatsiz etmeyeyim
<totoro> tesekkur ederim
<totoro> kolay gelsin
<ka1nsha> adamı niye kovdun la command
<command> ne kovması be
<command> RTFM
#ubuntu-tr 2019-04-22
<u0_a101> selam
<u0_a101> kimse yokmu
#ubuntu-tr 2019-04-24
<az> 10th language of getmonero.org just uploaded: Turkish! https://www.reddit.com/r/Monero/comments/bgv7ai/getmoneroorg_available_in_turkish_our_website_now/
#ubuntu-tr 2020-04-25
<OrcunAKG> sa
<OrcunAKG> kimse yokmu ya
